

How to write good essays in political science - digamber_kamat
http://www.themonkeycage.org/2010/02/good_writing_in_political_scie.html

======
grellas
Very good guidelines for this subject, set forth in a very lively, well-
written piece.

I would add one other admonition: do not hesitate to write in the first person
as appropriate. His illustration of a good introduction uses this principle
without identifying it as such ("I argue . . .; I acknowledge . . ."). It is
amazing how much more compelling your prose will be simply by making clear
that the argument presented is _yours_ and not some derivative rip-off.
Putting things in the first person reminds you that you are the one doing the
thinking, the asserting, and the substantiating. It also reads much more
cleanly and lets you easily avoid the sort of passive-voice flab (e.g., "It is
asserted herein . . .") that so often characterizes academic writing.

I haven't been a student for over 30 years and only wish that I had access to
such a helpful guide in my day. Stimulating reading for the beleaguered
student needing guidance on essay writing generally, not just for political
science.

